# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Check it out-- New Sony digi-cam



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Gotta see this. *drool....*

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2003_reviews/f828.html

The suggested price is the best part. Christmas here I come!!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Gotta see this. *drool....*

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2003_reviews/f828.html

The suggested price is the best part. Christmas here I come!!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

same here

... only just wait for the noise level







the canon 300D would be another alternative









http://www.dpreview.com/articles/sonydscf828/

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

OOOOOH...could be I see my next camera. SWEET...

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------

